# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Voedingsvezels - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Voedingsvezels*

Voedingsvezels zijn een veelbesproken onderwerp. Dat begon in de loop van de jaren 70 en het is nu nog steeds het geval. Is hun heilzame werking nog altijd actueel? We proberen deze vraag voor u te beantwoorden.


*Wat zijn vezels?*

Dikwijls genoemd als kwaliteitsbewijs van sommige veel verkochte producten, zijn vezels niets anders dan onverteerbare voedingsstoffen. In tegenstelling tot andere voedingsstoffen, kunnen vezels inderdaad niet verteerd worden door ons lichaam. Ze bereiken dus ongeschonden de dikke darm, waar ze hun heilzaam werk uitvoeren. Alle vezels werken echter niet op dezelfde manier: we moeten onderscheid maken tussen oplosbare en onoplosbare vezels.


*Oplosbare en onoplosbare vezels*

Of ze oplosbaar of onoplosbaar zijn, vezels hebben een aanvoer van water nodig om hun werk goed te doen. De manier waarop beide soorten vezels op het water reageren, is wel verschillend. In contact met water vormen de oplosbare vezels een gel die heel wat voedselresten aantrekt en vasthoudt. De onoplosbare vezels zuigen zich vol met water en maken de fecaliën minder hard. Dankzij deze eigenschap, vergemakkelijken de onoplosbare vezels de verwijdering van de afvalstoffen en bevorderen de darmtransit. Onoplosbare vezels spelen zo een belangrijke rol bij het vermijden van constipatie en aambeien.


*Glucose en cholesterol absorberen en verwijderen*

Door als een spons te functioneren, zijn oplosbare vezels in staat om afgeleide vetzuren uit de slechte cholesterol te absorberen en ze te verhinderen om in de bloedbaan terecht te komen. Hun enige uitweg is uitgescheiden worden via de fecaliën. Het principe is identiek wat de bloedglucose betreft. Twee vliegen in één klap dus: deze vezels verminderen op deze manier de risico's die het gevolg zijn van diabetes en cardiovasculaire ziekten. Tot slot, vezelrijke maaltijden gaan gepaard met een vertraagde spijsvertering. Het gevoel van verzadiging houdt langer aan en het duurt langer voordat u zin krijgt om te knabbelen.


*Waarin vinden we vezels?*

Voedingsvezels zijn een eigenschap van plantaardige producten. U zult er geen vinden in producten van dierlijke oorsprong. Wat fruit en groenten betreft, geeft u best de voorkeur aan appelen, citrusvruchten, noten, wortelen en aubergines als u zoveel mogelijk oplosbare vezels wil aanvoeren. Voor de aanvoer van onoplosbare vezels, doet u er goed aan te kiezen voor groenten met groene bladeren (zoals spinazie), asperges, graangewassen, linzen, volkorenbrood en maïszemelen. Geef niet de voorkeur aan één van beide soorten vezels ten nadele van de andere: de aanvoer van oplosbare en onoplosbare vezels moet ongeveer gelijk zijn.


*Niet overdrijven met vezels*

Vezels zijn om verschillende redenen essentieel, maar men mag er ook niet mee overdrijven. Een voeding die te rijk is aan oplosbare vezels, kan constipatie veroorzaken. En een teveel aan onoplosbare vezels kan leiden tot diarree en uitdrogingsverschijnselen. Bovendien kunnen vezels de opname van mineralen zoals calcium en ijzer gedeeltelijk belemmeren.

Ten slotte, wanneer het lichaam niet gewoon is veel vezels op te nemen, kunnen deze leiden tot een opgezette buik en winderigheid. Om de bijwerkingen van vezels te beperken, kunnen we slechts één advies geven: drink veel water!

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

